# Kenpo Emergency



## Rick Wade (Feb 5, 2004)

I have a Okinawa Kenpo friend visiting Albuquerque NM from Honolulu and wants to experience American Kenpo he will be there untill 13 February.  He is willing to drive.  He went to one of Mr. Packer's Schools last night and was sorely disapointed.  He will make a road trip over the weekend if neccesary.  Can anyone help?  Looking for something within about 200 miles or so.

Thanks your friend in Kenpo 

Rick


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 5, 2004)

KenpoNet has some listings, including Jeff Brady, a great guy and American Kenpoist ... but he is in Roswell?

*http://dojodir.tripod.com/nm.html*

Santa Fe is where Lois Real is.  She is one of Brian Duffy's students & can be reached at 2307 Calle Pintura Sante Fe, New Mexico
Ph (505) 473-0267

I see what you mean about all the Bill Packer schools ... whew, there are a bunch listed.

-Michael


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks 

Kenpo is more than work in the DOJOs it is helping friends out.  Thanks you..

Yours in Kenpo 

Rick


----------



## Les (Feb 8, 2004)

Rick,

I've emailed you some information that might help.

Les


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rick Wade _
> *I have a Okinawa Kenpo friend visiting Albuquerque NM from Honolulu and wants to experience American Kenpo he will be there untill 13 February.  He is willing to drive.  He went to one of Mr. Packer's Schools last night and was sorely disapointed.  He will make a road trip over the weekend if neccesary.  Can anyone help?  Looking for something within about 200 miles or so.
> 
> Thanks your friend in Kenpo
> ...



So how did your friend enjoy New Mexico?  Santa Fe is much closer to Albuquerque than Roswell.  (NM is my home state although I haven't been back there in a few years).

Did he have success in finding a good American Kenpo dojo?

- Ceicei


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 8, 2004)

I am not going to mention the name of the School.  Granted the instructor wasn't there that night.  However I think that speaks more about the school when the instructor isn't there.  Anyway on with the story.  They come to class and still had their sunglasses on when they were on the mat.  There were 22 yr old Yodans 4th degree black belts.  anyway when he questioned one of the parents they said they run class a little looser when the Instructor isn't there and they would remove their glasses when they started to spar. They did their forms while they had their sunglasses on!!!  WOW.  
    Anyway my friend called the next day talked to the lead instructor and gave him a full report.  Needless to say he told the instructor what he thought of his school.  Man I wish I could have seen class that night.
:flame: 

I have to say that when he called me I was ashamed to say that I had studied American Kenpo.  He reasured me that he wouldn't have even thought about searching out an American Kenpo studio if it hadn't had been for Mr. Lannon and I showing him about it.  

Moral of the story is we can all sit here and talk about how great EPAK is but without a quality Instructor or without our dedication it will still look like junk at the end of the day.

Thanks for your patients

Rick


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 8, 2004)

It's too bad your friend had to see it happen that way.    This gives a good reminder that instructors set the atmosphere of their schools and how they do that makes a difference.

I hope the lead instructor of that school now knows he needs to run a tighter ship.

- Ceicei


----------



## cdhall (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rick Wade _
> *I have a Okinawa Kenpo friend visiting Albuquerque NM from Honolulu and wants to experience American Kenpo he will be there untill 13 February.  He is willing to drive.  He went to one of Mr. Packer's Schools last night and was sorely disapointed.  He will make a road trip over the weekend if neccesary.  Can anyone help?  Looking for something within about 200 miles or so.
> 
> Thanks your friend in Kenpo
> ...




Contact Mr. Conatser (Goldendragon7). Neither of you will be disappointed I'm sure.
If he's available.
:asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *Contact Mr. Conatser (Goldendragon7). Neither of you will be disappointed I'm sure.
> If he's available.
> :asian: *



I would but he is approximately 600 miles away from where my friend is.  

I would like to say thatnk you to Dragonfire Kenpo Karate at 5200 Eubank Blvd NE # A7
Albuquerque, NM.  

They help him out.  The lead instructor teaches Shoalin form of Kenpo but made 1st or 2nd degree black belt in EPAK and he showed him allot of stuff I will get the full update when he gets back on Friday.

Thanks 

Rick


----------



## Les (Feb 10, 2004)

Rick,

I think you're sending out scouts.

Are you Hawaiians planning an invasion?

Les


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> *Rick,
> 
> I think you're sending out scouts.
> ...



Don't get me started!

That is what you did to us first.

Oh wait I was born in Alabama.

Now I am really confused.  

What were we talking about again.

Thanks

Rick


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 10, 2004)

I wish American Kenpo would invade Oahu.


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 11, 2004)

My friend will be coming back to the Island on Friday.  I just want to thank everyone who send me e-mail and responded to the thread.  It is my true belief that this is what Kenpo (No matter what style) is about; sharing information.  We all just need to remember that and have fun.

 :tank:s  do you get it tank + s =tanks  

never mind
Thanks

Rick

P.S. moderator please close this thread

Thanks

Rick


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2006)

There are lots of martial arts choices here in Albuquerque. I'm studying JKD and Doce Pares, but my mouth drools as I look over the phone book...iaido, praying mantis kung fu, BJJ, and on and on. I'm missing studying the bokken and jo at an Aikido school due to conflicts.


----------

